# 2.0l aeb hybrid



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Like the title suggest...

WIll the 2.0l ABA block bolt to the AEB HEad with no clearance issues for the pistons to valve clearance?

Aside form the Extra oil passages on the AEB head what else would need to get modified? I was thinking of useing the 058 block intermediate shaft and oil pump gears, ABA block pistons and rods, then puuting the 20v aeb head on top.

Not sure what t belt would need to be used yet but it seems like it should work; save a piston valve clearance issue. 

any Ideas how much power could come out of this set up using above components and a Garrett GT2871 turbo?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

notsoslow said:


> Like the title suggest...
> 
> WIll the 2.0l ABA block bolt to the AEB HEad with no clearance issues for the pistons to valve clearance?
> 
> ...


Yes it will clear but by how much I don't know yet. I just figured out a timing belt- idler combo so I could check today. The motor did crank through freely but I need to put clay on the piston and do it again to actually measure the clearance.

I partially filled the 2 end oil drains on the same side as the extra ones. I'm using a 16V crank sprocket, 9A 16V intermediate shaft and sprocket, oil pump drive and oil pump, Gates T226 timing belt (155 teeth) and a tensioner pulley from a 2.4 Mitsu Galant. OBD1 ABA block, crank, rods and pistons with an AWW head (01 GTI small port VVT 180hp engine).

With a well tuned standalone, good intercooler,and maybe a little water/meth injection 300hp all day long.


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Can you explain the "partial fill of the oil drain" That would be on the exhuast side right. 

Any how I sould be very curious in your clay test for valve clearance. I read somewhere that you needed to have a clearance cut in the piston for the #5 valve.

good info thanks

anyone else?









'


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

I stumbled on an exhaustive list of possibilities for about any combo you could need.




> EXTERNAL WATER PUMP BLOCK:
> 
> Quote, originally posted by John Doe »
> 
> ...




That just about covers it for this one.:thumb:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

notsoslow said:


> I stumbled on an exhaustive list of possibilities for about any combo you could need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does but good luck finding the belts listed.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

notsoslow said:


> Can you explain the "partial fill of the oil drain" That would be on the exhuast side right.
> 
> Any how I sould be very curious in your clay test for valve clearance. I read somewhere that you needed to have a clearance cut in the piston for the #5 valve.
> 
> ...


Yes the exhaust side. What I mean is that I used Jbweld to reduce the size of the 2 end drains on the exhaust side of the head because I only had about 1/16" of head gasket overhanging the drain holes, they are oblong and bigger than ABA drain holes


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Yes the exhaust side. What I mean is that I used Jbweld to reduce the size of the 2 end drains on the exhaust side of the head because I only had about 1/16" of head gasket overhanging the drain holes, they are oblong and bigger than ABA drain holes


That seems weird I compared the gaskets off the 1.8t to the aba block and it didn't seem that drastic. I am not doubting you it just looked to me like there was a little more meat there than that. 
I will go out to the shop and check it out again. 
So how does the motor feel overall did the aba bottom end build a lot of torque compared to the 1.8t 
what about the internals? How are they holding up and are they stock or aftermarket? 

sounds like you've got it dialed in pretty good! how bout some pics...we likey pics you know shock and awe!:laugh:

did you use the 1.8t head gasket or the aba?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

notsoslow said:


> That seems weird I compared the gaskets off the 1.8t to the aba block and it didn't seem that drastic. I am not doubting you it just looked to me like there was a little more meat there than that.
> I will go out to the shop and check it out again.
> So how does the motor feel overall did the aba bottom end build a lot of torque compared to the 1.8t
> what about the internals? How are they holding up and are they stock or aftermarket?
> ...


You have to use the ABA head gasket with the ABA bottom end (bigger bore than a 1.8T) and when you line it up on the aeb head you'll see what I mean.

I don't have this thing running yet , I've still got the straight out ABA in the car. It's an OBD1 engine and I'll be using the bottom end for the build but in the mean time I am doing mockups on a spare shortblock.

I checked the valve clearance yesterday and even figuring that the lifters weren't pumped up I have plenty of clearance even on the middle intake valve.

I plan on using stock internals but I will be upgrading the connecting rod bolts to ARP pro series wavelocs.


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice work I would def. upgrade the 2.0l rods while you are at it. I am not sure how much the rods and pistons will take out of the OBD 1 2.0l? I know they are the better components but will they hold up in the 300-350whp range?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

notsoslow said:


> Nice work I would def. upgrade the 2.0l rods while you are at it. I am not sure how much the rods and pistons will take out of the OBD 1 2.0l? I know they are the better components but will they hold up in the 300-350whp range?


I'm going to run a stock K03 and maybe 10-12 lbs of boost 15 lbs absolute tops. (175-200whp) So stock rods with a good set of rod bolts should be fine. As far as the pistons go... there was a YouTube link on here of some guy in Vegas running an OBD1 ABA with just a rod upgrade and making 550whp.
It had a big turbo, massively ported 8V head, custom cam, yadda yadda but stock pistons and crank so I'm not too worried.


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

500hp damn thats big. I will bet it wasnt a daily driver!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

notsoslow said:


> 500hp damn thats big. I will bet it wasnt a daily driver!


nope MK1 rabbit drag car


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

So, no special pistons are needed for this hybrid. Great!
I'm gonna look for a short block now.

Let us know how this turns out


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

qksilva said:


> So, no special pistons are needed for this hybrid. Great!
> I'm gonna look for a short block now.
> 
> Let us know how this turns out


If your in the Northwest I can get a good one for you(2.0l aba shortblock) Let me know?


----------

